# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 1a)



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

THE LISTS POST - TURN 7

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart. 

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

  - - -

  THE HALL OF HONOR

  BONEDAGGER (Who represented Vecna and his Legions on Turns 0, 1, and 2.)
  BUGBEAR (TURROSH MAK) (Who represented Turrosh Mak, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, and assorted humanoid nations on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4.  Who created the IR chatroom.  Who created an IR discussion forum.)
  DARKNESS (Who represented the Baklunish Confederation on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5.)
  FORRESTER (Who represented the United Commonwealth of Toril on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6.)
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Who represented the Unseelie briefly.)
  JOHN BROWN (Who represented Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 0, 1, 2, and 3.)
  LYNUX (Who was in the pre-IR threads.)

  - - -

  TURN 7

  7th Month of the IR 

  12th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  9th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Red Elf
ALZEM - Alzem, Celestial of St Cuthbert
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, Chosen of Ilsensine 
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (Holy Avenger)
DAGGER - none

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor (demipower)
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (demipower)

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avariel Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra
KALANYR - Kalanyr the Redeemer, Master of Blades, Guardian of Souls, Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom (demipower)
MAUDLIN - Acererak the Transcendent (avatar)
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Melkor the Shadowking (avatar)
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild 
REPRISAL - Erika Lesage
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim
TOKIWONG - Iuz (demipower)
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix
VENUS - 
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
ZELDA - none
ZOURON - 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles
  Bucknard
  Leomund
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna
  Yolande, Queen of Celene

  Unnamed NPCs

ALZEM

  Unnamed NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

  Mina, Priestess of the One God, Leader of the Knights of Neraka
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent

  Unnamed NPCs

BLACK OMEGA

  Alhamazad the Wise
  Bigby 
  Drawmij
  Jallarzi Sallavarian 
  Nystul
  Otto
  Theodain Eriason
  Warnes Starcoat

  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe

CREAMSTEAK

  NPCs of Creamsteak

  Abireder 
  Astelikin
  Baeron
  Brohagan
  Cadaudric
  Choredan
  Elirab
  Eloat
  Etendaldan
  Laroit
  Legoabaen
  Lum
  Nydoiwyn
  Rhaywyn
  Thoch
  Weritram

DAGGER

  Keoghtom (demipower)
  Murlynd (demipower)
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek

  Unnamed NPCs

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  NPCs of Mr Draco

  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard
  Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard
  Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard
  Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas

  NPCs of Serpenteye

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy
  Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor
  Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy             
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth

FESTY DOG

  Kcyldyei Baelren
  Bobo
  Duelist's Soul
  Durgrim Dragonaxe
  James Hale 
  Lenaurae Latraiel
  Obmi

FORSAKEN ONE

  Zasz

  Supporting Formians

GNOMEWORKS

  Sleake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor
  Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor
  Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor
  David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information
  Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor
  Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor
  Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor
  Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor
  Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor
  Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor
  Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor

KABOOM

  Finea
  Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers
  Heward (demipower)
  Hilser, Gofban's assistant
  Kintas
  Sadias
  Silror
  Thayadon's Simulacrums

KALANYR

  Eclavdra
  Iggwilv
  Keraptis
  Lyzandred the Archlich
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich
  Zuggtmoy

MAUDLIN

  Akhorahil the Dwimmerlaik
  Tarnhem, Balor Lord of the Noisome Realm
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience

MELKOR

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor 

'O SKOTEINOS

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage
  Kalden, Prince of Swords (demipower)

  The Immortals of Mystara

REPRISAL

  Unnamed NPCs

SOLLIR

  Mistress Tao
  High Guardian Taerix
  Hell Lord Aerixis
  Hell Lord Maernix
  Hell Lord Laer'nek
  Devosk, Beast of Xvim
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim
  Grand Mage Hraenan
  High Priest Raenan of Xvim

TOKIWONG

  Talindra
  Rary the Traitor
  Lord Robilar

  Unnamed NPCs

UVENELEI

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (demipower)

  Unnamed NPCs

VENUS

  Unnamed NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang
  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang
  Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang
  Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang 
  Fand Dyvyr
  Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers
  Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland
  Orran Rilanth of Sterich
  Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff 
  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao
  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League

ZELDA

  Unnamed NPCs

ZOURON

  Unnamed NPCs

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ALYX

  Xeg-Ya, Jann, Nature Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Rising Sun (Celene, Celestial Imperium, Lendore Isles, Knights of Luna, Nippon Dominion, Varnaith) PL 473
  Metallic Dragons - PL 189
  Secret Retreat in the Dragon Isles - PL 170

   Church of Toril, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  Solars, Planetars, Devas (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Hope Isle, Toril - PL 13,190

  Hope Isle, Oerth - PL 59

  Allies from the World of Krynn - Army of Krynn (Dragon Overlords, servants of the Dragon Overlords, mercenaries, Knights of Solamnia, Knights of Steel) - PL 656
  Allies from the World of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Bloten, Plains of Dust, Northern Ergoth, Southern Ergoth, Hylo, Kalaman, Kaolyn, Citadel of Light, Mount Nevermind, Sanction, Thoradin, Thorbardin, Whitestone) PL 141

  City of the Gods Research - 300 PL
  10 Pocket Dimensions - 400
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - 0 PL

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan, Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks, Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Solistarim (Evil beings of the Godspires, Heimmorj, Blackmoor, Sea Allies) PL 737
  Conquests of the Solistarim (NPC Mordenkainen) PL 2
  Gem Dragons - 367

  Penumbral Hub - PL 32,800

  The Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allies of the Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allied chromatic dragons of Krynn - PL 414
  The Dead of Krynn - PL 720

  Secret Retreat in Inor-Taladost - PL 548

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  True Staff of Ancient Penumbra (time shifted, worldwalked, back to Anabstercorian) - PL 1,000

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals, Eladrin, Planar Faerie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races
  Metallic Dragons - PL 181

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace, Faerie of Oerth, Highfolk, Tiger and Wolf Nomads, Perrenland, Sepia Uplands, Vesve Forest) PL 13,530
  Allies of the Faerie of Oerth (Vesve Forest) PL 10,000
  Secret Retreat in the Crystal Forest - PL 155

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK

  Axiomatic Giant Eagles, Gem Dragons, Earth Elementals (Creamsteak's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Delrunian Alliance (Calrune, Delrune, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Loftwood, Phostwood, Seldanora, Tenh, Timberway Forest) PL 493
  Allied Peoples (Amedio Rainforest, Grannmont, Heimmont) PL 518
  Secret Retreat in the Labyrinth - PL 243
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Church of Mercy, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  DAGGER

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Kingdom of Ulek (Dwarven Rockjammers of Greyspace, Axewood, Silverwood, County of Ulek, Duchy of Ulek, Principality of Ulek, Verbobonc) - PL 358
  Metallic Dragons - PL 247
  Nations of AnaKeris (Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct) PL 668
  Secret Retreat in the Nexus - PL 268

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Axe of the Dwarvish Lords - PL 100

  - - - 

  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  11th level Power specially enhanced - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye may double up their Attack / Defense routines, or Attack / Defend separately

  Salamanders, Rakshasas, Xill (Mr Draco's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths, Devils, Efreet (Serpenteye's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs x 2 - PL see the Arms Races

  The Union of Oerth (Knights of Aerdi, Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Sea Barons, Bone March, Dullstrand, Legions of Kas, Medegia, Rel Astra, Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor) PL 2,467

  Conquests of the Union of Oerth (NPCs Tenser, Philidor) (Adri Forest, Almor, Celadan Forest, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, Grandwood, Northern Hempmonaland, Hestmark Highlands Military District, Hollow Highlands MD, Glorioles MD, Idee, Iron Hills, Irongate, Menowood MD, Nyrond, Onnwall, Scarlet Brotherhood, Sunndi MD, Tilvanot Peninsula, County of Urnst, Vast Swamp MD) PL 3,314

  Allied Nations and Colonies of the Union of Oerth (Barrier Peaks Military District, Crystalmist MD, Hellfurnaces MD, Luna Moon Base, Polaris Base, Rauxes MD, Tarquish Empire, Tarquish Dominion, Isles of Woe MD, Yuan-Ti MD) PL 2,577

  Allies from the world of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Estwilde, Taman Bursak, Neraka, Kern, Mithas, Kothas, Icewall, Nightlund, Silvanesti, Heartlund, Southlund, Qualinesti MD, Abanasinia) PL 314

  Gem Dragons - PL 514
  Githyanki Legions - PL 8,200

  Humanoid Alliance of Realmspace - PL 40,000


  Secret Retreat in the Underworld - PL 1,431

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Sword of Kas - PL 100

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  Modrons, Metallic Planar Dragons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Alliance of the Under-Oerth (Aboleth, Cloakers, Delvers, Derro, Destrachan, Duergar, Grimlocks, Trogolodytes, Umber Hulks) PL 320
  Allies of the Alliance (Scro Armada of Greyspace, Sea of Dust, Zindia, Western Amedio Rainforest, Valley of the Mage) PL 251
  Secret Retreat in the Lost City - PL 118

  Scro Star League, Realmspace - PL 39,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons, Formians, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Hive Cluster (Formians, integrated kuo-toa, integrated illithid, integrated trogolodytes, integrated trogolodytes from outside the Under-Oerth) PL 3,367
  Allies of the Hive Cluster (Illithid of Greyspace, Neogi of Greyspace, humanoids of the Jotens, giants of the Jotens, some of the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 8,310
  Conquered Under-Oerth and Underdark Regions - PL 68
  Special Projects - PL 448

  Allies from the world of Athas (Dwarven Nations of Athas, Elven Tribes of Athas, Halfling Savages of the Forest Ridge, The Thri-Kreen, Mind Lords of the Last Sea, rebel forces against the Dragon-Kings, intelligent Athian monsters of every sort from the MMs) 5,000

  Secret Retreat in the New Hive - PL 488

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS

  Formians, Modrons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Lortmil Technomancy - PL 129
  Allies of the Lortmil Technomancy (Chauntosbergen, Northern Lortmils, Duchy of Urnst) PL 73
  Gem Dragons - PL 280
  Secret Retreat in the Lortmil City of the Gods - PL 163

  Veiled Alliance of Athas - PL 5,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Annulus - PL 100

  - - - 

  KABOOM

  Air Elementals, Djinn, Water Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Sky-Sea League (Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace, Aerlindre, Archenmont, Coral Empire, Deepwater League, Kindlemont, Isle of Olman, Silvamont, Sea League of the Solnor, People of the Shining Grottos, Sky League (Isle of the Phoenix and Sea Allies), Sonnmonnten, Isle of Touv) PL 520
  Simulacrums - PL 50
  Secret Retreat in the Alternate Reality - PL 146

  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, Realmspace - PL 65,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  KALANYR

  Eladrin, Planar Faerie, Slaadi (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The drow (Drow of the Under-Oerth, Drow of the Underdark) PL 518
  Deep dragon and chromatic dragons - PL 190
  Allied Nations and Peoples (Kalanyr's Ishtarland, transplanted people of Rauxes) PL 409

  Allies from the world of Dneiper (High Elves of Dneiper) PL 3,285

  Secret Retreat in the Dreammaze - PL 453
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 2,336
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  Mask of Jhodee - PL 100

  Cloning  - PL 60
  Granting people Invisibility at will - PL 10
  Granting people permanent Protection from Arrows - PL 10
  Granting people enhanced Constitution - PL 10
  Granting people ability to function normally in daylight - PL 10
  Granting people wings - PL 10

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN

  Demons, Xeg-Yi, Dracoliches (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Race
  Undead - PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Minions of Acererak - PL 6
  Chromatic dragons - PL 762
  Legions of the Undead - PL 2,960
  Secret Retreat on Celene - PL 192

  Allies from the world of Athas (The undead of the Blackened Lands) PL 1,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 880

  - - - 

  MELKOR

  Beings of the Plane of Shadow (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Church of Shade, Realmspace - PL 6,500

  Shadow Empire, Greyspace - PL 9
  Allies of the Shadow Empire (Undead dragons, shadow dragons) PL 386

  The Red Army of Luna - PL 100,000
  The Red Army of Athas - PL 10,000

  Allies on the world of Athas (Tyr, Nibenay, and the other citys of the Dragon-Kings, their Templars, their people, and any allies) PL 5,000

  Secret Retreat on Luna - PL 118
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 680
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS

  Githzerai, Earth Elementals, Dao (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj - PL 153
  Allies of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Gith of Greyspace, Crystalmont, Dark Swamp, Dreadwood, Esserbaudos, Haermont, Hool Marches, Humanoids of the Rakers, Sea Princes, Sleichenbaudos, eastern Principality of Ulek, Usurbaudos) PL 1,110

  Gith Armada - PL 1,830

  The Immortals of Mystara - PL 10,000

  Secret Retreat in the Primordial Dimension - PL 305

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

 REPRISAL

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The United Commonwealth of Toril - PL 86,581

  Captured by the United Commonwealth of Toril (NPC - Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil)) PL 0 (2)

  City of the Gods Research - PL 800
  100 Pocket Dimensions - PL 400

  - - - 

  SOLLIR

  Slaadi, Demons, Chromatic Planar Dragons, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  League of the Warlords (Artonsamay, Fellands, Kinemeet, Kor, Redhand, Riftcrag) PL 187
  Allies of the League of the Warlords (Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal, Heisenbaudos, Hraak Forest, Sable Wood, Spikey Forest) PL 151
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Planar Unseelie - PL 11
  Most of the Unseelie of Oerth - PL 11
  Allies of the Unseelie of Oerth (the Lost Elves, the Death Forest) PL 1,022
  Planar Chromatic Dragons - PL 11
  Shade - PL 11
  Secret Retreat in the Death Grove - PL 13
  Secret Retreat in the Weavehome - PL 218

  City of the Gods Research - PL 700
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  TOKIWONG 

  Demons, Yugoloths (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Empire of Iuz (Rovers of the Barrens, Core Regions, Horned Society, Hold of Stonefist) PL 192
  Allies of the Empire of Iuz (Empire of the Bright Lands, Humanoids of the Yatils, Ket) PL 84
  Conquests of the Empire of Iuz (Cairn Hills) PL 10
  Gem Dragons - PL 72

  Eternal Empire of Realmspace - PL 52,000

  Allies from the world of Athas (the Veiled Alliance) PL 700

  Secret Retreat in the Burning Cliffs - PL 152

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Machine of Lum the Mad - PL 100

  - - - 

  UVENELEI

  Metallic Dragons, Gem Dragons (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Crescent (Aaqa, Ishtarland, Lyrn) PL 184
  Gem Dragons - PL 39
  Secret Retreat in Arlon - PL 106

  Republic of Selune, Toril - PL 32,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  VENUS

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Emerald Order (Kron Hills HQ, Cults in: the Alliance of the Rising Sun, Hope Island, Vesve Forest, Delrunian Alliance, Kingdom of Ulek, Baklunish Confederation, Union of Oerth, Hempmonaland, Western Mountains, Yatils, Isle of the Phoenix, Empire of Iuz, Alliance of the Crescent, Kevellond League, Thillronian Peninsula, AnaKeris) PL 1,474

  The Angels - PL 3,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Alphatia) PL 1,485

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials, Guardinals, Earth Elementals, Gem Planar Dragons, Dao, Fire Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Kevellond League (Bissel, Dyvvers, Fellowship of the Torch, Furyondy, Good Hills, Gran March, Keoland, Knights of Holy Shielding, Knights of the Watch, Little Hills, Lorridges, Order of the Hart, Rushmoors, Shieldlands, Stark Mounds, Sterich, Veluna, Yeomanry) PL 596
  Allies and Colonies of the Kevellond League (Suhfang, Kettish Hills, Celene Moon Base) PL 208
  Conquests of the Kevellond League (Dim Forest, Geoff, Hornwood, Otywood, Gnarley Forest, Rangers of the Gnarley Forest) PL 80
  Metallic Dragons - PL 302

  Baklunish Confederation (Ekbir, Garnak, Istivar, Paynims, Tusman Hills, Tusmit, Ull, Yecha, Zeif) PL 749
  Allied Nations of the Baklunish Confederation (Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils) PL 665

  The Angels - PL 17,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Thyatis) PL 1,809

  Secret Retreat in Starleev - PL 228
  Secret Retreat in Garnak Forest - PL 260

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Crook of Rao - PL 100
  Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar - PL 100

  - - - 

  ZELDA

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Thillronian Alliance (Frost Barbarians (Fruztii), Ice Barbarians (Cruski), Ratik, Snow Barbarians (Schnai)) PL 115
  Allies (Storm Riders of Telchuria) PL 104
  Secret Retreat in the Animal Realm - PL 151

  City of the Gods Research - 100 PL
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  ZOURON

  Beings of the Far Realm, Modrons, Wood Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Eternal Order - PL 13,000
  AnaKeris Allies of the Eternal Order (various peoples defecting from their home nations) PL 96
  Aquaria - PL 230

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  24
  Alzem  24
  Anabstercorian  15
  Black Omega  24
  Creamsteak  24
  Dagger  24
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  22 x 2
  Festy Dog  22
  Forsaken One  24 
  GnomeWorks  36
  Kaboom  24
  Kalanyr  24
  Maudlin  19
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  29
  'o Skoteinos  24
  Reprisal  34
  Sollir  24
  Tokiwong  24
  Uvenelei  24
  Venus  24
  William Ronald  24
  Zelda  24
  Zouron 34

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  6 / 150
  Alzem  150.5
  Anabstercorian  33 / 150
  Black Omega  162
  Creamsteak  30 / 150
  Dagger  6 / 150
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  200
  Festy Dog  6 / 150
  Forsaken One  201
  GnomeWorks  15 / 150
  Kaboom  51 / 150
  Kalanyr  193
  Maudlin  50.5 (does not have 11th level magic)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  55.5 / 150
  'o Skoteinos  34 / 150
  Red Goo 14.6
  Reprisal  68.5 / 150
  Sollir  30 / 150
  Tokiwong  21 / 150
  Uvenelei  24 / 150
  Venus  26 / 150
  William Ronald  14 / 150
  Zelda  7 / 150
  Zouron  31 / 150

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  306
  Anabstercorian  609
  Black Omega  306
  Creamsteak  311
  Dagger  306
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  309 x 2
  Festy Dog  312
  Forsaken One  318
  GnomeWorks  306
  Kaboom  306
  Kalanyr  306
  Maudlin  360
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  306
  'o Skoteinos  306
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  622
  Tokiwong   306
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  303
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303


  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  Maudlin (evil undead)  408


  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  612
  Anabstercorian  1,521
  Black Omega  8,160
  Creamsteak  1,218
  Dagger  612
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  2 x 1,218
  Festy Dog  311
  Forsaken One  3,729
  GnomeWorks  1,218
  Kaboom  1,224
  Kalanyr  1,224
  Maudlin  306
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  1,218
  'o Skoteinos  1,218
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  2,035
  Tokiwong  1,218
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  301
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303

  - - - 

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  202
  Alzem  202
  Anabstercorian  404
  Black Omega  202
  Creamsteak  202
  Dagger  202
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  2 x 202
  Festy Dog  206
  Forsaken One  208
  GnomeWorks  202
  Kaboom  202
  Kalanyr  202
  Maudlin  202
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  202
  'o Skoteinos  202
  Reprisal  202
  Sollir  404
  Tokiwong  202
  Uvenelei  202
  Venus  201
  William Ronald  404
  Zelda  202
  Zouron  202

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  Alyx  2100 and 1669
  Alzem  2101 and 1910
  Anabstercorian  1908
  Black Omega  1634.3
  Creamsteak 1749
  Dagger  1651.6
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  1884
  Festy Dog  1626.6
  Forsaken One  1770
  GnomeWorks  1887 and 1639
  Kaboom  1702
  Kalanyr  1815.6
  Maudlin  1738.5
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  2101 and 1598.6
  'o Skoteinos  1746
  Reprisal 2101 and 1888
  Sollir  1749
  Tokiwong  1656.6
  Uvenelei  1618.6
  Venus  1757
  William Ronald  1742.5
  Zelda  1616.6
  Zouron  2011 and 1683.3

  RED GOO RATING

  Maudlin  5
  Melkor  5

  - - -

  ALYX (Alliance of the Rising Sun, Church of Toril) PL 14,776
  ALZEM (Isles of Hope, Army of Krynn) PL 16,041
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Solistarim, Army of Darkness, Mina and the Knights of Neraka) PL 40,062
  BLACK OMEGA (The Faerie, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight) PL 32,910
  CREAMSTEAK (Delrunian Alliance, Church of Mercy) PL 16,214
  DAGGER (Kingdom of Ulek) PL 2,918
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Union of the Worlds, Allied Nations on Krynn, Humanoid Alliance of Realmspace, Githyanki Army) PL 63,019
  FESTY DOG (Races of the Under-Oerth, Scro Star League) PL 40,645
  FORSAKEN ONE (The Hive Cluster) PL 22,561
  GNOMEWORKS (The Lortmil Technomancy, Veiled Alliance of Athas) PL 8,048
  KABOOM (The Sky-Sea League, Nations of the Chosen of Mystra) PL 67,723
  KALANYR (The drow of Oerth, the Yuan-Ti of Oerth, allies from Dneiper) PL 9,750
  MAUDLIN (Acererak, Minions of Acererak, All of the Undead, The Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 7,543
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Church of Shade, Shadow Empire, Red Army of Luna, Dragon-Kings of Athas) PL 124,718
  'O SKOTEINOS (Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Gith Mercenary Armada, Immortals of Mystara) PL 16,000
  REPRISAL (The United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 88,686
  SOLLIR (The League of Warlords, Evil Giants, the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 5,525
  TOKIWONG (Iuz, Empire of Iuz, Eternal Empire of Realmspace) PL 55,481
  UVENELEI (Alliance of the Crescent, Republic of Selune) PL 33,291
  VENUS (Angels, Emerald Order, Transplanted Nation of Alphatia from Mystara) PL 6,915
  WILLIAM RONALD (Angels, Kevellond League, (Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin, Erypt, Orcreich, Transplanted Nation of Thyatis from Mystara) PL 24,163
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Thillronian Alliance) PL 1,315
  ZOURON (Eternal Order)  PL 14,400


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 17, 2002)

11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE STATUS

  All Powers with 11th level magic have an 11th Level Infrastructure.

  This 11th Level Infrastructure consists of:

  Your mages who can cast 11th level magic
  Your clerics who can cast 11th level magic
  Your psionicists who can employ 11th level psionics
  Any other beings capable of 11th level abilities
  Your arsenal of magical items with 11th level powers
  Your artifacts and relics
  Any 11th level magic that has been set up with permanency, and thus stands on it's own (such as an 11th level Mythal.)
  Any other 11th level infrastructure that could be employed to attack, defend, or otherwise be used for your Power in a war.

  - - -

  The object of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy the enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure.

  Once you have destroyed an enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure completely, the enemy Power is considered to be a Disarmed Power.

  A Disarmed Power can be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack, whereas a Power that is Armed (has some of it's 11th Level Infrastrature left) cannot be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack.

  A Coup de Grace Attack destroys the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure - it's people, it's cities, it's lands, everything.
  A Coup de Grace Attack is made to utterly destroy the enemy Power.

  - - -

  In 11th Level Dueling, the Attacker chooses the fate of enemy mages, clerics, etc. considered lost by the enemy Power.
  This may be 11th Level Death, banishment, or imprisonment.
  In ALL cases, the enemy mages, clerics, etc. are considered permanently dead, lost, or imprisoned, without hope or appeal.
  NPCs can be lost in 11th Level Dueling.
  PCs CANNOT be harmed or lost in 11th Level Dueling.

  - - -

  In a Coup de Grace Attack, the Attacker may choose whatever form of destruction desired.
  This can range from Obliteration Destruction, to Mercy Destruction (see the 11th Level Dueling rules for sample choices.)

  Once 100 percent destruction has been achieved against a Power, it's Player Character is considered captured by the victorious Attacker.

  The victorious Power may then choose the fate of the defeated Power's Player Character, and this choice is considered utter and very, very final (for example, Deity-level characters who are captured may be totally destroyed.  Avatar, Deity on the Outer Planes, and all.  There is no appeal to the decision of the victorious Power.)

  - - -

  If your Power is Disarmed, and a Coup de Grace is imminent, surrender is always a possible option.
  Of course, surrender will generally be on the Attacker's terms, assuming the Attacker will accept surrender at all.

  If your Power surrenders, it is considered to be absorbed by the Attacking Power and becomes it's property, lock, stock, and barrel.
  That includes your NPCs.
  That includes your PC.
  That assumes any of them are permitted to live, of course.

  Once surrender is agreed upon, neither Attacker nor the surrendering Power may change their minds concerning the terms.

  Surrender cannot be faked.

  - - -

  NA indicates a Power that does not have 11th level magic.
  Thus, that Power has no 11th Level Infrastructure to defend itself with.

  Any Power with 11th level magic may AUTOMATICALLY attempt a Coup de Grace against any Power below marked with an NA.

  However, unless you SPECIFICALLY STATE you are doing such, I am automatically assuming you are conducting 11th Level Dueling with another Power with 11th level magic.

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  NA

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  NA

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  NA

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  NA

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  NA

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  NA

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  NA

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  NA

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  NA

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  NA

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S MAIN INFRASTRUCTURE

  This is it.
  If your Power starts losing it's main infrastructure, that means your Power is being destroyed.
  A 100 percent destruction of your Power's infrastructure means your Power is eliminated, your Player Character is captured, and the enemy Power may do as it wishes with said Player Character.
  Please refer to the Dueling Rules concerning what manner of destruction may be inflicted in a Coup de Grace - everything from Obliteration Destruction to Mercy Destruction is allowed.

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  100 percent intact

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  100 percent intact

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  100 percent intact

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  100 percent intact

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  100 percent intact

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  100 percent intact.

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  100 percent intact.

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 17, 2002)

*The rules for Attack/Defend Dueling with 11th level magic*

ATTACK/DEFEND DUELING WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  TURN 7

  I will be running Turn 7 by days.  
  There will be 31 days in Turn 7.
  I will announce the end of each day, and the beginning of the next day.

  If we were all sitting down at a table together, we could run the Attack/Defense Duels by combat rounds, with initiative, catching an opponent off-guard, Attacks and Defenses every few seconds IC, and so on.
  However, we are from all over the world, are communicating on a message board, are online at different times, and most of us have little time to be online.
  Therefore, I am creating a simple system with certain restrictions, to accommodate this situation.

  - - -

  THE BASIC CONCEPT OF ATTACK/DEFENSE DUELING

  The whole concept of Attack/Defense Dueling, can be summarized as follows:

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, then throw a single titanic spell (or a series of titanic spells) at your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can throw 11th level magic.

  Or ...

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, and create a single mighty defense (or series of mighty defenses) against whatever attack your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic are going to throw.

  - - -

  WHAT YOU DO

  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making an Attack.
  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making a Defense.

  The resolution of Attacks and Defenses occur at the start of the next day in the Turn, all at the same time.

  These annoucements of your Attack/Defense routine should be made secretly, via e-mail, to me.

  You must state to me who you are Attacking.
  You must state to me who you are Defending.  If you Defend someone else, you cannot Defend yourself.
  Once you state who you are Attacking and Defending, you cannot change your mind.  

  Once you have stated you are making an Attack and Defense, I will post to the board that a Power has declared an Attack and a Defense.
  I will not reveal which Power is making the Attack and Defense, nor will I reveal who the target Power is, or the Power being protected.

  STANDARD OPTIONS

  You may e-mail your allies and request help in an Attack and in a Defense.
  Your allies may elect to help you in your Attack and in your Defense.  Their Attack and Defense Categories stack with yours.
  You may work with your allies to stack Attack Categories and Defense Categories in any way that pleases you and them.

  Once you and your allies have decided on a combined Attack and a combined Defense, you e-mail me, and tell me the combined plan.
  Once that combined plan is submitted to me, it cannot be changed.

  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people on the boards with public statements about who you intend to Attack and who you intend to Defend.
  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people by spreading rumors, disinformation, and even working with an enemy on a fake Attack/Defense routine, pretending to be a friend.

  However, again, once a combined Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it cannot be taken back.  
  If a fake Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it becomes a REAL Attack/Defense routine instantly, and it cannot be taken back.

  STANDARD RESOLUTION

  At the end of each day, before announcing the beginning of the new day, I will resolve all Attack/Defense Duels.
  I will make sure that sufficient time was permitted for all the players to have announced their Attack, Defense, and to have collaborated with their allies to launch combined Attacks and prepare combined Defenses.
  Typically, this means final resolution will occur 12 hours after the last e-mail is sent to me, stating an Attack/Defense routine or a combination Attack/Defense routine.

  Because of this, Turn 7 will last at least 2 weeks IRL, and possibly much longer.

  SPECIAL OPTIONS

  You may call an Attack off.  If you do, you lose your Attack for the day, and any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below) is lost.
  You and your allies may call an Attack off.  If you do, all of you lose your Attack for the day, and all of you lose any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below.)

  You may hold an Attack.  If you do, your Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  You may not change your target.
  You and your allies may hold an Attack.  If you do, your combined Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  None of you may change your target.

  You may hold your Defense, as long as you are not the target of an Attack.  If you are able to hold your Defense, your Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)
  You and your allies may hold a combined Defense, if the Power being protected is not the target of an Attack.  If the Defense is held, the combined Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)

  Any Power holding an Attack may not declare another Attack, until their held Attack is expended.
  Any Power holding a Defense may not declare another Defense, until their held Defense is discharged.
  In no case can the target of a held Attack be changed.
  In no case can the beneficiary of a held Defense be changed.

  ATTACK AND DEFENSE CATEGORIES

  Category refers to how powerful an Attack or Defense is.

  In all cases, Attacks and Defenses are prepared simultaneously.

  A Category 1 Attack is the weakest possible Attack.
  A Category 1 Defense is the weakest possible Defense.
  It requires only a few seconds for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 2 Attack is the next weakest Attack.
  A Category 2 Defense is the next weakest Defense.
  It requires a few minutes for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 3 Attack, is the next step up in strength.
  A Category 3 Defense, is the next step up in strength.
  It requires one hour for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 4 Attack, is on a par with the Invoked Devastation, in terms of magical power.
  A Category 4 Defense, would stop the Invoked Devastation.
  It requires one day for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this day of the Turn. (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic)

  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Attack, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.
  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Defense, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.

  If you continue to hold your Attack, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  If you continue to hold your Defense, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this second day, in which you continue to hold your Attack and your Defense (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  You may continue to hold your Attack and your Defense indefinitely, gaining 2 Categories of strength in both during each new day.
  Your Power continues to be unable to take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  Chart:

  A few seconds:  Category 1
  A few minutes:  Category 2
  An hour:  Category 3
  End of of the first day:  Category 4
  End of day 2:  Category 6
  End of day 3:  Category 8
  End of day 4:  Category 10
  End of day 5:  Category 12
  End of day 6:  Category 14
  End of day 7:  Category 16
  End of day 31:  Category 64

  If you launch your Attack, you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.
  If your Defense is discharged, either voluntarily or because you or whatever Power you are protecting is the target of an Attack - you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.

  In the case of held combination Attacks or Defenses, all the Powers involved reset, and must start over from Category 1.

  Only after you reset may you resume 11th level activities that require more than one hour to accomplish (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)
  In other words, Powers that are holding Attacks and Defenses cannot conduct 11th level activities that require more than an hour to accomplish, until the day after they finally discharge their held Attack and their held Defense, thus resetting themselves.

  ATTACK VERSUS DEFENSE

  The Category of the Attack is calculated.
  The Category of the Defense is calculated, and subtracted from the Category of the Attack.
  The resulting number gives the percentage chance of the Attacker killing a certain percentage of the Defender's mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic.

  The Attacker can never lose any percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.
  The Defender, may or may not lose a percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Losing some, but not all, of your Power's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic weakens your Power in the next Attack/Defense Duel, as follows:

  25 percent loss:  Your Power loses 1 Category level from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  50 percent loss:  Your Power loses 2 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  75 percent loss:  Your Power loses 3 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.

  If your Power is in such a weakened state, and it does not prepare a Defense, and it is the target of an Attack, the Attacker gains 1, 2, or 3 Category levels to his Attack, as is appropriate.

  The Charts below show the resolution of the Attack/Defense Duel, based on the number arrived at (Attack Category minus Defense Category.)

  - 12 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
2% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
4% chance 3% destroyed
5% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
2% chance 25% destroyed
3% chance 12% destroyed
4% chance 6% destroyed
5% chance 3% destroyed
6% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
4% chance 12% destroyed
5% chance 6% destroyed
6% chance 3% destroyed
7% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

2% chance 100% destroyed
4% chance 50% destroyed
6% chance 25% destroyed
8% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
12% chance 3% destroyed
14% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

3% chance 100% destroyed
6% chance 50% destroyed
9% chance 25% destroyed
12% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
18% chance 3% destroyed
21% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

4% chance 100% destroyed
8% chance 50% destroyed
12% chance 25% destroyed
16% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
24% chance 3% destroyed
28% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

6% chance 100% destroyed
12% chance 50% destroyed
18% chance 25% destroyed
24% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
36% chance 3% destroyed
42% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

7% chance 100% destroyed
14% chance 50% destroyed
21% chance 25% destroyed
28% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
42% chance 3% destroyed
49% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

8% chance 100% destroyed
16% chance 50% destroyed
24% chance 25% destroyed
32% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
48% chance 3% destroyed
56% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

9% chance 100% destroyed
18% chance 50% destroyed
27% chance 25% destroyed
36% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
54% chance 3% destroyed
63% chance 1% destroyed

  0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  1

15% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  2

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3

25% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  4

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  5

35% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  6

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  7

45% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  8

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise, 3% destroyed

  9

50% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  10

50% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  11

55% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  12

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  13

55% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  14

60% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  15

60% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  16 and higher

60% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed


  THE FATE OF ENEMY MAGES AND CLERICS

  The Attacking Power chooses how the enemy mages and clerics that are killed, die.
  The Attacker may kill them outright - this is considered death by 11th level magic.
  The Attacker may transport them into a Sphere of Annihilation.
  The Attacker may transport them to the Ninth Hell or the Seventh Heaven.
  The Attacker may choose mercy, and imprison them - they are considered imprisoned by 11th level magic.

  In all cases, the mages and clerics in question are either permanently dead or permanently imprisoned.
  There is no way they can ever be recovered, unless they are imprisoned and the Power offers a prisoner exchange.
  If they are imprisoned and the imprisoning Power loses all of it's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, the prisoners are considered killed by 11th level magic.

  A prisoner exchange cannot be faked or interfered with - it is a strict agreement between two or more Powers, and must be carried through legitimately.

  Again, it must be stressed:  If an Attack is successful, and the Defender loses mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, those mages and clerics are lost forever ... if the successful Attacker wills it so.


  LOSING THE ATTACK/DEFENSE DUEL

  The point of the Attack/Defense Duel is to totally eliminate the Defender's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Once this happens, the Power which has suffered such a 100 percent loss is considered Disarmed.

  A Disarmed Power is under the following restrictions:

  It's Player Character can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It's Non-Player Characters can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can employ psionics of 10th level and lower only.
  It has no access to 11th level magic of any sort, in any way, by any means.
  It's score in the Magical Arms Race falls to 149, and remains there for the rest of the Turn.

  Otherwise, it is fully intact.
  It retains all it's technology.
  It retains all it's infrastructure.
  It retains all creations in which 11th level magic had a hand in building.


  THE COUP DE GRACE

  There is always the option of surrender for the Disarmed Power.
  Surrender always comes on the attacker's terms, assuming the attacker is willing to accept surrender at all.
  Surrender, cannot be faked.

  If the Disarmed Power refuses to surrender, it may choose to Defend.
  It must state it is preparing a Defense, as per normal.

  The Disarmed Power may NEVER declare an Attack against any Power with 11th level magic - it's offensive capability is ineffective against 11th level defenses.

  At this point, when the Power with 11th level magic declares his Attack and Defense, he may launch his Attack on the Disarmed Power.
  This is the Coup de Grace.

  Once more the Attack Category is calculated.
  Once more the Defense Category is calculated, and subtracted from the Attack Category to reach a number.
  Then, a second set of charts are consulted:

  - 17 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
7% chance 6% destroyed
10% chance 3% destroyed
15% chance 1% destroyed

  - 16

2% chance 100% destroyed
3% chance 50% destroyed
5% chance 25% destroyed
7% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
20% chance 1% destroyed

  - 15

3% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
20% chance 3% destroyed
25% chance 1% destroyed

  - 14

4% chance 100% destroyed
7% chance 50% destroyed
10% chance 25% destroyed
15% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
25% chance 3% destroyed
30% chance 1% destroyed

  - 13

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 12

6% chance 100% destroyed
15% chance 50% destroyed
20% chance 25% destroyed
25% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
35% chance 3% destroyed
40% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

7% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
25% chance 25% destroyed
30% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
40% chance 3% destroyed
45% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

8% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
35% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
45% chance 3% destroyed
50% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

9% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
50% chance 3% destroyed
55% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

10% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
55% chance 3% destroyed
60% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

15% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
65% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

20% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

25% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

30% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

35% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

40% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

45% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  0

50% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  1

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  2

60% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  3

65% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  4

70% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  5

75% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed

  6

80% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 60% destroyed

  7

85% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 70% destroyed

  8

90% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 80% destroyed

  9

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 90% destroyed

  10 and higher

100% chance 100% destroyed.


  THE RESULT OF A COUP DE GRACE

  The damage above translates into the following results, determined by the successful Attacker:

  Obliteration:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to his land's geography, flora, fauna, infrastructure, civilians, military, and everything else he has.

  Total Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all infrastructure, civilians, and military personnel.

  Neutron Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians and military personnel.

  Reprisal Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians.

  Standard Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all military personnel and military infrastructure.

  Mercy:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all the leadership, including the Non-Player Characters, and to weapons systems and weapons stockpiles.

  Civilians, military personnel, and Non-Player Characters, may be permanently killed - the Attacker selects the form of destruction - or permanently imprisoned without hope of escape.

  The Coup de Grace destroys a percentage of the defending Power's PL equal to the percentage loss determined on the charts, unless - and only unless - Mercy Destruction is selected.

  If the Coup de Grace was not totally successful - if it did not produce 100% destruction - the Attacker may, on his next allowed Attack, repeat the procedure until the defender is eliminated.
  The Attacker may change the mode of destruction selected, in any second or subsequent Attack.

  The Attacker may select what NPCs the defending Power loses, if the attack was not 100 percent successful.
  The Attacker may select what nations the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may select what Artifacts, Relics, or other kinds of magical items the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may pretty much choose, in detail, what the defender loses.

  The Player Character of the defending Power is assumed to remain safe, until the very end.
  Upon achieving 100 percent destruction of the defending Power, the victorious attacker decides the fate of the defending Player Character.
  There is no appeal to this fate.

  ATTACKING WEAKER POWERS

  If your Power has 11th level magic, and you choose to launch an Attack against a Power that has only 10th level magic or less (such as Melkor stating an Attack against Zelda's Power), there is no need for any Attack/Defend Duel.
  The Coup de Grace process outlined above begins immediately.

  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not engage in Dueling, except to Defend against a Coup de Grace.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not Duel with other 10th level Powers.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not attempt a Coup de Grace against a Power that has only 9th level magic or less.

  PROTECTING A WEAKER POWER

  This is simple enough.

  The Attack/Defense Duel between the 11th level Attacker, and the interfering 11th level Defender, is resolved normally (as per the standard charts.)

  The Power with 10th level magic is simply ignored.
  It receives no Defense of it's own.
  It's fate depends entirely on how well the interfering Power protects it.

  If the Attack is successful, or partially successful, Coup de Grace damage is done to the Power that was being shielded.
  The interfering Power with 11th level magic sustains no damage at all.

  SPECIAL

  If a player cannot come online to play his Power, he or she may give permission to another to play his or her Power.
  Otherwise, that Power defends only, and engages in no other activity but defense.  
  That Power will build a Category 4 Defense on day one, and hold it indefinitely, until subject to an Attack.

  ADDITIONAL RULE

  If your Power is involved in projects involving 11th level magic, you may state you halt them.
  You must make such a statement before you may begin a Category 4 or greater buildup of your Attack and Defense.
  Attack/Defense involves your entire 11th level war-machine ... when launching Category 4 or greater Attacks or preparing Category 4 or greater Defenses, you may never undertake any 11th level activity that takes longer than an hour to complete.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 22, 2002)

*WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC, IN ADDITION TO DUELING*

Each Power in the IR has a large army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and perhaps other wonder-workers who are capable of casting 11th level spells and otherwise employing 11th level magic.
  Considering what a single mage capable of throwing 11th level spells could do, there is no question concerning the astronomical capabilities of a whole army of such mages, especially if this army has large amounts of time in which to spellcast.

  Indeed, the whole point of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy this army of mages - and clerics, psionicists, and others capable of wielding 11th level magic - for this 11th level army is the supreme weapon of the Power in question (the equivalent of having Warp Drive, when everyone else is limited to Impulse Drives.)

  - - -

  The List below assumes the whole army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and others are working to accomplish the end specified.

  The List represents what they can accomplish, given a certain length of time, from a few seconds to the entirety of Turn 7.

  If they are attempting feats that require an hour of less to achieve, it does not interfere with your Power's Attacks and Defenses, or your ability to Hold Attacks and Defenses.
  It is reasonable to assume that a very small portion of your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. are spending their time in alternate projects besides Attack and Defense.
  Or, that your entire 11th level army quickly conducts the project in question, then returns to the business of Attack and Defense.

  However, if your 11th level army attempts one of the projects below that requires more than an hour to achieve, it interferes with your Attacks and Defenses, and you cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses from day to day.
  Simply put, it diverts so much of your 11th level army's efforts and time, that they cannot build up a Category 4 Attack or Defense, and they cannot maintain any level of Attack or Defense from day to day.
  Your 11th level army is so busy on the alternate project that it's efforts in Attack and Defense are crippled.  It cannot do both things at the same time.

  - - -

  Here is what your Power can do.

  On each day of Turn 7, your Power can accomplish the following:

  It can launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses.
  It can Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require an hour to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that, and accomplish 1 feat that would require less than an hour to accomplish.

  Or:

  It can launch Category 3 or weaker Attacks and Defenses.
  It cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require a full day to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that and accomplish 1 feat requiring less than a day to accomplish.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires a week to accomplish, your Power must spend a week working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or holding your Attacks and Defenses from day to day, as long as your Power is working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish.
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your week-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires the entire Turn to accomplish, your Power must spend the entire Turn working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or Holding Attacks and Defenses from day to day, for as long as you are working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish (or a week or less to accomplish, if a week or longer has passed.)
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your Turn-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  - - -

  Note that most of the feats shown in the lists scale in power.  The longer you spend on the project, the greater the result.

  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 5 requires mere seconds, for instance.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 10 requires a few minutes.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 20 requires an hour.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 100 requires a day.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 200 requires a week.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 300 requires the entire Turn.

  In these cases, lesser effects do not stack.
  To obtain a PL of 20 for your Player Character, your Power must spend an hour to do so - it cannot spend a few seconds to raise said Player Character's PL by 5, then repeat the process hundreds of times.
  To obtain a PL of 300 for your Player Character, your Power MUST spend the entire Turn working on the project - nothing less will do.

  This applies to each and every feat shown in the lists below, for nearly all of them scale in the same fashion.

  Assume that ALL the feats below scale, and you cannot go wrong.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW SECONDS?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, causing a huge lake of Oerthblood to permanently form.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can give your PC all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  Your Player Character's PL increases by 5.
  You can create a Flying City (ala Netheril.)  This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to several subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to force it to perform a service for you (1 in 100 chance.)  It may resent this, of course.
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  Your PC can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant your PC and and a few others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC or a few others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (10 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (50 percent chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 10 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success, and a 3 in 4 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs or a few others can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 10.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW MINUTES?

  You can create dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 10.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 5.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can raise several Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus several 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You and dozens of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 1,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and dozens of others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can project visions of other realities to thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 10 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and hundreds of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and hundreds of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and hundreds of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Bissel, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature.
  You can finish creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  Your PC, NPCs, and your entire 11th level army can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 2 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, and entire 11th level army can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN AN HOUR?

  You can dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 20.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 10.
  You can give thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can raise dozens Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus a dozen 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You and hundreds of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 10,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and hundreds of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to hundreds of thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 3 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 1,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and tens of thousands of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Furyondy, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (1,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon hundreds of beings.
  You can finish creating several dozen Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  Many of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance.)
  You and your entire 11th level army can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN ONE DAY?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood, or create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 100.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 50.
  You can give tens of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can raise hundreds of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus translight speed, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus several dozens other powers of 9th level of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance.)
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and thousands of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to tens of millions of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire planet.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an entire planet.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 10,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and millions of your people the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can create an Underdark (of continental size) where no Underdark existed before.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (10,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon tens of thousands of beings.
  You can finish creating several hundred Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance.)
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 6 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A WEEK?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood, or create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 200.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 100.
  You can give hundreds of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus 4 to 6 10th level abilities of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and a great part of your people can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate a known artifact.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to a billion subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can partially complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 50,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an entire planet.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and compel it to do a service for you.  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your entire population protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your entire population psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your entire population the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can create an Underdark on a world (like Krynn) that had no Underdark.
  Your entire population can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (50,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon millions of beings.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on your Power.
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC USING ALL OF TURN 7 (ONE MONTH IC) TO DO IT?

  You can cover an area the size of the continent of Oerik with Oerthblood, or create tens of thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 300.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 150.
  You can give millions of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus dozens of 10th level abilities of your choice, These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your entire population can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate 1 to 6 known artifacts.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to the population of an entire Crystal Sphere (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the Crystal Sphere involved in the IR.
  You can complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 100,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can immediately begin growing forests over all the worlds in all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can summon all the Avatars of any one diety, and compel them to fight for your Power for the entire next Turn.  The deity will usually resent this.
  You can free 1,000,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant the entire population of a world protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your entire population the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can create an Underdark on all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere, where no Underdarks existed before.
  You can cause the entire population of a world to  see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon your entire population.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have more than a dozen permanent 10th level powers.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 100,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create millions of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can cause the population of an entire world to automatically sense a major change in reality, but they cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 7 in 8 chance of success, and a 1 in 100 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC and entire population may attempt to gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 22, 2002)

Edena, you got The Attack/Defense I emailed you? I am going offline now, time to sleep.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2002)

*Delrune and the Church of Mercy (0100 HOURS/DAY 01)*

The Mages of the Church of Mercy, in conglomeration with their newest charge (the Delrunian Alliance), will begin use of 11th level magic on Oerth. The collective syndicate of Order will begin making room for the refugees of the war on Toril. 100 Pocket Dimensions will be cleared to make room for refugees. All refugees will be treated with the kindness and false safety permitted by the methods used by Mina (in her treating of prisoners of war).

The Mages of the Church of Mercy, and Delrune, will begin the following steps in rejuvinating the country of Delrune:

1)-Bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. This rejuvination will focus on the League of Warlords and Delrune, and be condensed, rather than spread all over Oerik.

2)-Grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel. This forrest will be exceptionally dense.

3)-Create a Mythal over the forest city with a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, Druid spells are maximized, quickened, heightened, and enlarged. Sunlight is amplified, but harmful affects are nullified completely (you can get incredibly tan, but the sun "somehow" would never burn you).

4)-Undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik. 

5)-Permanently alter my Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. 

These are my 11th level actions for 0100-0600 hours of turn 7.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 22, 2002)

Edena, I will post my turn 7 projects later because I am going to bed now. But I want you to remind that after I made my attack on Rajaat:

I am attacking him personally with my PC, PL 10000 and ever growing if needed to enthrall or destroy that wretched creature.

If his 11th structure gets destroyed I'm CDGing him with a hivemind/domination effect that would result in hiveminding his entire population of followers and champions.


I am spreading creep with 11th as fast and much as I can all over Athas.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 22, 2002)

*never forget*

The greatest weapon to fight the Red Death and its minions is knowledge.






I am reading up heavily on Ravenloft as I am typing this. 
Makes much more sense now and I just came to understand the mists.
Also I know now where Edena get certain inspirations from 



Offline notice for the next 8 hours.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 22, 2002)

*REPLIES*

Melkor

  Edena, you got The Attack/Defense I emailed you? I am going offline now, time to sleep.

  Yes I did.  Thank you, Melkor.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Delrune and the Church of Mercy (0100 HOURS/DAY 01) 

  The Mages of the Church of Mercy, in conglomeration with their newest charge (the Delrunian Alliance), will begin use of 11th level magic on Oerth. The collective syndicate of Order will begin making room for the refugees of the war on Toril. 100 Pocket Dimensions will be cleared to make room for refugees. All refugees will be treated with the kindness and false safety permitted by the methods used by Mina (in her treating of prisoners of war). 
  The Mages of the Church of Mercy, and Delrune, will begin the following steps in rejuvinating the country of Delrune: 

  1)-Bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. This rejuvination will focus on the League of Warlords and Delrune, and be condensed, rather than spread all over Oerik. 
  2)-Grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel. This forrest will be exceptionally dense. 
  3)-Create a Mythal over the forest city with a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, Druid spells are maximized, quickened, heightened, and enlarged. Sunlight is amplified, but harmful affects are nullified completely (you can get incredibly tan, but the sun "somehow" would never burn you). 
  4)-Undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik. 
  5)-Permanently alter my Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  These are considered to be underway, and will be successful, unless disrupted by the actions of other Powers.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena, I will post my turn 7 projects later because I am going to bed now. But I want you to remind that after I made my attack on Rajaat: 

  I am attacking him personally with my PC, PL 10000 and ever growing if needed to enthrall or destroy that wretched creature. 
  If his 11th structure gets destroyed I'm CDGing him with a hivemind/domination effect that would result in hiveminding his entire population of followers and champions. 
  I am spreading creep with 11th as fast and much as I can all over Athas.

  ANSWER:  Noted.  And this action begins the war.  Rajaat is not going to take this lying down - he launches a counterattack.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  never forget 
  The greatest weapon to fight the Red Death and its minions is knowledge.

  ANSWER:  (solemn look)  Yes.  And that knowledge has been available for a very long time.  It has not been used effectively, however.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2002)

_Iuz and the Eternal Empire begins construction of a massive Luna size Pocket Dimension... the first step in a long process... using 11th Level magic.  He will also construct a Mythal in the City of Chorazin to bolster its strength and make it a flying city as well.  In the Eternal Empire there will be calm and peace and life will continue on as needed.

Iuz will remove any remnants of the Red Scourge from his domains for he does not need it anymore.  He understands its mantra... its pain.  After the Pocket Dimension is formed, construction will begin on the Core of the new world..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 22, 2002)

*Project Pi*

I just want to post, Edena, to tell you that *Project Pi has been delayed until 9:00pm CST today*.  Kalanyr, that also affects you.

Kalanyr, I want you to get your half of the research done ASAP.  It's imperative that your part is in progress when my science group jumps in and starts helping.  Remember to observe carefully what occurs, and when I give the signal, you should stop your labs immediately.  It's imperative that you do so - doing otherwise could lead to disastrous results.

Edena, I apologize for the inconvenience, but I have much homework to do and I have to go to church.  I will alert you as soon as my part of the research is ready to begin.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 22, 2002)

delete


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 22, 2002)

As of this point, most of the Powers in the IR have declarations of Attacks and Defenses.

  The buildup of 11th level magic is staggering.

  It is producing Wild Magic Storms, strange light phoenomenon, and twists in reality in every Crystal Sphere involved.

  The room the Peace Conference was held in is still lit, and totally abandoned.
  A sad, deathly silence hangs over the place where a future for the Spheres could have been created.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 23, 2002)

Kaboom, noted.

  You need not state you are abandoning an Attack publicly - you can e-mail me that you are doing so.

  Now that you have called off your Attack, Kaboom, you may not make a new one today.

  - - -

  GnomeWorks, I understand.
  Take your time, and I hope your IRL work goes well.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 23, 2002)

*And so it begins*

Here are the things that  are being done by my power, all based on the 11th level magic post. As much of these things as possible are done in the first hour of the IR.

*QUICK ACTIONS WITH 11th Level Magic* 

You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely.  (This is done throughout my territories)

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5.  (Done)
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3. (Done) 
You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 1,000 chance.) 
You can create one pocket dimension, size LL. 
You can create a Flying City, if a city is at hand already. This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions. ((Veluna City receives this power.)

You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.  (Being done in Bissel.)

You can begin the creation of a new race of beings. This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc. 

(Being done for my gigantic flumphs.)

You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.  (Being done in Ekbir)

You can immediately begin growing a forest.  (Regrowing the Udgru forest in Ekbir.)

You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.) 
(Humbly asking for Rao's avatar, to help spread peace and protect the innocent.)

You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control. (Being done in the Baklunish area.)
You can withstand Acererak's attacks. (Being done.)

You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50. (Done).

You can begin casting psionic enchantments. 
You can give yourself the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed. (Done)
. 
You can begin resurrecting the dead (1 PL worth.) 

You can begin creating a Mythal. It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  (Similar to Myth Drannor, around the Oerth Alliance headquarters.  Blocks out evil creatures/beings and chromatic dragons, and defiling magic.)


You can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 5 PL of monsters.) (Good aligned celestials.)

You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 10 PL in help from those places. (Summoning from Upper outer planes.)


You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot do anything about it. (Trying to determine what Anabstercorian is doing with or near the Sun.)

You can attempt to grant yourself Spellfire (1 in 3 chance.) 

- - - 
*ACTIONS THAT TAKE A FEW MINUTES WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC* 

You can create a lake of Oerthblood. (Lake Udrukankar in the Baklunish territory.)


You can give hundreds of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.) Your Power's PL increases by 100. Your NPCs' PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater. (Done).

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10. (Done)
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5.  (Done) 
Y 
You can create 10 pocket dimensions, size LL. 
You can create a Flying City, if one is already at hand. This city can spelljam, as per above. 

You and many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis. 
You and your people can project to several dozen beings, as per above.

 (During a press conference to several reporters, Hazen will do this.  This is per the 11th level magic quickly rule: You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality. 

(Hazen will try to do this in a press conference with reporters - who was made aware of this ahead of time, explaining his goals for the Oerth Alliance and his views on the current crisis. No effort to change personality or alignment.)


You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy. 
(Being done in Furyondy.)

You can begin the creation of a new race of beings. (My Mistlings.)

You can undo the environment damage caused by technological inventions over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. 
You can begin growing a forest. 

You can free 10 PL of your undead from Acererak's control. (Being done in Erypt.)

You can withstand Acererak's attacks, and employ those attacks yourself against several dozen enemies. (Done)
You can protect your mages from Acererak's attacks. (Done.)
You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100. (Done)
Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments. ((Done.)

Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed. 

You can begin alteration of the geography over a small area. (Done in the area of Erypt.)

You can resurrect 10 PL of the dead.  (Done for my dead troops.)

Your mages can all begin acting as Deepspawn (gain 50 PL of monsters.) You can create any monsters, including the Tarrasque. 
(Done).

You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 100 PL in help from those places. (Done, Upper Outer Planes.)


. 
You and all your mages can attempt to grant themselves Spellfire (1 in 3 chance each). Your Power gains 100 PL. 
(Done)
- - - 

*ACTIONS THAT TAKE ONE HOUR*

You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (Done throughout my territories.)

You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.) Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.  (Done)

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. (Done)

You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10.  (Done)

You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL. (Done, evacuating civilians to them.  Will allow civilians of allies to go there as well.)


You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril. This city can spelljam as per above.  (Veluna City.)


Hundreds of your people and you may begin Avangion Metamorphosis. (Done).

You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above.  (Hazen tries to contact leaders in the UC of Toril, the Humanoid State, and the Eternal Empire to explain the true nature and intentions of his power and the Oerth Alliance.)



You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (Done)

You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.  (Creating the Burrowers.)

You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik.  (Done, Oerik continent.  If already done by another power, do this in an ocean area of equivalent size.)

You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage.  (Done.)

You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel. If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest.   (Restoring Dim Forest and Oytwood.)


You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control. (Done for the Undead from the Baklunish Empire and Erypt.)

You can throw an attack Acererak-style upon an entire enemy army of 100 PL, destroying it, unless it is defending by 11th level magic. 
You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks.  (Done).

You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500.  (Done)
All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments.  (Done)

Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL.  (Done.)

You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel. (Restoring Bissel to Turn 0 conditions.)


You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead.  (My troops.)

You can break 11th level enchantments on several thousand beings with total success.  (Anyone enslaved by Rajaat.)

You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent. (Done in Veluna City.)

You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)  (Done).

You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.)  (Done.)

You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.  (Upper outer planes.)

You may attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 5 chance each) 
You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 10 chance)  (Checking Anabstercorian's efforts, and trying to reverse any changes made to the Sun.)

In the Great Hall of the Kevellond League, Archcleric Hazen stands. He is standing with Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang, Gwilym Raonul, Lord William Ronald, Fand Dyvyr, Mohgyrthe Old, the elf lord Orran Rilanth of Sterich, and Kuroth Kor, King of Orcreich. (Edena, this is a role playing post.  Kuroth has no PLs.)

"So it begins -- the Great War that will shape the future of worlds.  I tried to find common ground between feuding factions at the peace conference.  I submitted a proposal and no one accepted or offered a strong counter proposal."

"The Kevellond League, Suhfang, the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, Erypt, Orcreich, and our allies are merging into a single nation -- the United Federation of Oerth. We will have a democratic republic, with guaranteed civil liberties.  Each member state keeps their own leadership."  Hazen says to the reporters.

"I will remain Emperor of Suhfang," says Cho-Je Paser of Suhfang.  'We will have a local parliament as well.  We believe that the people have good judgement and should run their affairs.  However, we are preserving our own unique cultures."

Orran Rilanth steps up to the microphone.  On his vest is a sight that will shock some people -- the Iron Fist of Orcreich.

"I fought and died in Orcreich when the Red Armada invaded.  I instructed the people of that land, my friends, how to build Oerthblood weapons.  When I was resurrected, the King of Orcreich declared me a brother and gave me the highest medal in his lands.  I respect their beliefs, and they respect mine."

King Kuroth steps forward.  "Because of the new technology, we can farm our fields better, and build better weapons and tools.  We have freed our slaves, and given them land.  We will live in peace with our neighbors.  We will honor Gruumsh, but we will not hate those who died fighting to save our people.  Perhaps in time, all peoples will live in peace and friendship."

"Besides," Kuroth says smiling broadly and wrapping a huge arm around Orrin's shoulder.   "Anyone who fights as fiercely as this elf deserves my respect."

"What are our values?  We have used healing spells to clean as much of the Red Waste in our lands to the best of our ability,"  Hazen says.  (This has been done over several turns.)

"We believe all peoples have the right to make their own destiny and live in freedom and peace with their brothers.  We believe we are all members of the great family of being.  Regardless of who you are, we wish you well."

"We can resist the Dark Powers even in the midst of this war.   We will not fight with hate in our hearts, but determination."

"May peace, freedom, justice, and compassion become the norm in all worlds.  We wish you well."

OOC:  It has been stated that 11th level magic will be needed to clean the Red Goo.  I have tried to be a force for peace and moderation, but I don't think it worked.  I did encourage peaceful protest against corrupt regimes, but it was a bit too late by them


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 23, 2002)

Hazen will answer any quesions by the press.  After the questions, he will speak to the press.

"I have tried to be a force for moderation and reason.  I have treated the peoples of this world and other worlds with respect."

"I ask that everyone to try to reconcile with their neighbors.  We are at war.  However, we can spread peace amongst one another.  I have evacuated civilians to places of relative safety."

"I would ask that the people of Oerth and Toril pray for the well being of Forrester and President Lesage.  I hope that they shall return, and help bring peace.  I wish the people of the United Commonwealth well in this time of war.  I wish the people of Mystara, Athas, Toril, Krynn and Oerth well."

"What unites us is far more important than what divides us.  Perhaps I have failed to adequately express this ideal.  I must claim some part in the current state of affairs."

"May Rao and all the powers of good, light, life, justice, and freedom bless the people of all the worlds.  May we build a future worthy of our posterity.  I pray that the future will forgive us our mistakes."

"I may have been given form and powers like to an Angel, but at my heart I am a mortal man.  I am flawed, imperfect.  Yet even an imperfect man such as myself can seek to become more than has been in wisdom and goodness.  Each of us has this power.  It is the weaponry that will defeat the Dark Powers.  If we choose."


----------



## Alyx (Apr 23, 2002)

*11th level magic actions*

Geysers of pure Oerthblood gush forth from the rocks of Dragon isle and on the Celestial Plains.  They roar to the heavens and dissipate as they touch the air, spreading out across miles a healing mist that rejuvinates the land and air.  (Action 1)

The church of Toril oversees a mass-production of Oerth Blood weapons.  Forged in an instant, coming whole from the earth, newly formed blades, bullets, and shells are created.  All are given the power to cast heal and cure wounds on contact if the user wishes such.  The weapons are teleported to all the nations of the Oerth Alliance as quickly as they are being made.  Among the weapons are bombs that hurl Oerth Blood in a wide radius upon impact.  (Action 2)

A collection of mages, on the behalf of the Lendore Isles, give the power of shapechange and awaken (as per the spell) the entire species of Dolphins.  An underwater city of self-contained air and a permenent portal to the city are created for them.  The Sunrise alliance offers them our full protection.  (Actions 3 + 4)

Edena, how long would it take to create a new star near Oerth?  If I did it in stages and had it built through allotments of quick or minute-long 11th level magic?  I do not do this action.  For now, I merely speculate.

Thank you.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 23, 2002)

Being done in an hour:

You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (done in the Corusk Mountains)
You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.) Your Power's PL increases by 1,000. (Done)
You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. (Done)
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10. (Done)
You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL. (Done)
You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above. 
You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (Done for a large amount of Athas)
You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings. (Done for Hate-eaters)
You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik. (Done)
You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. (Done)
You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel. If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest. (Done in the Corusk Mountains)
You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to force it to do your bidding (1 in 3 chance). It will NOT appreciate this. (doing this to Melkor)
You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500. (Done)
All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments. (Done)
Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL. (Done)
You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel. (done in the Corusk mountains. I'm creating a area that is ripe for colonization)
You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead. (Done)
You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.) (Done)
You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.) 
You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. (Done for the upper planes)
You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places. (angels)


----------



## zouron (Apr 23, 2002)

*11th Level Actions*

I will be doing this as previous taskes gets done.


1) Remove ALL Red Goo from the continent of Anakeris and out over the border in a 200 mile radius.

2) Reverse all enviromental damages to the Continent of Anakeris and surrounding area caused in over the last 4 turns.

3) Regrow all lost vegatation on Anakeris.

4) (and final) remove all Enviromental Damages on the Oerth Crystal Sphere.

okay I should be done for the next... week and a half hehe.

********************************************

Edena: BTW I think I have been exploiting the knowledge I ahve of the Domains of Dread ;-)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 23, 2002)

*Statements of Action and Intent*

Edena, as much as I appreciate the offer, I must turn down the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  I'll try and find it on my own.

====

What am I doing with 11th level magic quickly?

"You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality." (All those who accepted my offer of ceremorphosis now know EXACTLY what it means to be Illithid, and what it means to be Postillithid, as I'm dubbing the new species.  The illithid of the Army of Darkness are shown why I'm doing what I'm doing as well, in addition to all of the Neoillithid intellectuals of Toril.)

"You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel."
"You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy. "
"You can immediately begin growing a forest." (Setting up a self-contained eco-system on the Penumbral Hub.)

"You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.)" (I call on Ilsensine to aid me in the construction of the Penumbral Hub, so that the seat of the next Illithid empire would be more to his liking.)

"You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50. 
You can begin casting psionic enchantments." (WHAM.  Every illithid in my army now has the feat Merciless Mind Blast of Screaming Agony.)

"You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (1 in 2 chance.)" (I'd like to try and ward against this sort of effect on Mordenkainen.)

Additionally, I'm going to set up enormous wards around the Penumbral Hub to protect against 10th level and lower assaults, including things such as teleported nuclear attacks.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 23, 2002)

EDENA: I am canceling my attack for day one.

All the people of the Crescent are moved to the Republic of Selune and their demiplanes.

If I want to take all of turn 7 to perform an action, should I post it here or email it to you?


11th level magic actions for day one:

First, I scry to see who is attacking whom, as best as I can.

Oerthblood Creation: From instant geysers to massive lakes that take an hour to create, lots of Oerthblood is produced. It is then dispersed over Lyrn and Aaqa via spells and enchanted crop dusters, with the eventual goal being a rain of Oerthblood over the damaged lands of the Crescent.

Healing Enviromental Damage: The negative ecological impacts our technology has are removed. The environs of the Crescent are restored to how they were before the wars (pollutants removed, weather patterns and geological formations restored, etc, applied to how ever large of an area it can be applied to in one hour). A few miutes will be set aside to resurrect 10 PL worth of animals killed in the bombardment. These animals and other living animals will be modified in order to make them more capable of healing the enviroment. The animals can, in addition to their regular diets, eat harmful radiations and toxic sludge, drink tainted water (cleansing the pollutants), breath tainted air (removing the taint), etc. As many animals as possible will be modified as such. A group of high level Druids will keep their eyes on the modified species; if something goes wrong, they deal with it instantly.

Self Strengthening:
(Taken from your lists, quick actions)

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5. 
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3. 
You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50. 
You can begin casting psionic enchantments. 
You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 10 PL in help from those places. (Good only)

(Few minutes)

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10. 
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5. 
Many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis. (Not myself)
You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100. 
Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments.
You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 100 PL in help from those places. (Good only).

(One Hour)

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. 
You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10. 
Hundreds of your people may begin Avangion Metamorphosis. 
You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500. 
All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments. 
Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL. 
You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead. 
You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.) (Good only)
You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places. (Good Only).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2002)

Edena.

We initiate Project Pi.  Check your email.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I better jon the chorus here...

Edena, in addition to the actions I stated above, I also

(Quickly)


Grant myself and my mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and my Power increases in PL by 50. 


(Few minutes) 

Permanently increase my PC's PL by 10, permanently increase all of my NPC's PL by 5, 

Many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis. (Not myself, though.  This looks interesting.) 

You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100.  (I ask the Dragon's of Dragon Isle to aid me in this effort)

You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.   (To you-know-where.  At worst I'll make a deal with mercenaries, but I am sure that someone would be willing to help.  In exchange I'll send knowledge of nomal magic (1-9th level) to some of the GOOD powers-that-be).

I will summon 100 PLs in help from that place. (Good only) 

And that should be all for now


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

Union (Mr. Draco) actions- Day One
--------------------------------------------

Hour-long Undertakings:

*You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (Union territories)
*You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.) Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
*You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL. 
*You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril. This city can spelljam as per above. (Darev Fortress)
*You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings. (Cydians)
*You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (Union Territory)
*You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik. (Union Territory)
*You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. 
*You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks. 
*You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500. 
*All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments. 
*Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL. 
*You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent. (Darev Fortress)
*Hundreds of your people and you may begin Avangion Metamorphosis. (Instead of avangions, this magical expedenture will be used for Cydian Metamorphosis, which should proceed faster or with more people due to their lesser power)
*You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead. 
*You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. (Contacting the clans if you will allow it.  If not then we'll settle for other realities/etc...)
*You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
*You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. 
*You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10. 
*You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.) - The Moaning Diamond (DMG)
*Creating vastly enchanced lightning grenades/bombs with 11th level magic.
*Creating vast quantities of electrosteel weapons/armor/etc for the Cydians with 11th level magic.
*You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.) 
*You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.)

Minute-long Undertakings:

*Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments. 

Quick Undertakings:

*You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50.
-----

The Humanoid Alliance will undertake the exact same things with 11th level magic.

Serpenteye's 11th level power will also undertake the exact same things with 11th level magic.

-----

That should make a total of 3 powers (that are a part of the Union of Worlds) working on the above list.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

Edena, one more thing: the attacks listed for the Humanoid Alliance, and the Union of Oerth will be undertaken.  Right now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

*I have an opinion to share*

_If I put a star by your name, I think you should edit your actions. They should be broken up slightly. Pick out twenty four hours of actions. I would think you can perform up to 10 "few minute" actions in one hour, and 100 quick actions in one hour. This should help Edena keep things organized._

_One possible strategy, if you have a lot of things to do, is to do like me and break your actions into 2-4 posts. Each post being seperated by a few hours so the DM gets to handle them. I think thats reasonable._

*Amount of Actions Declared so far*

creamsteak (eleven hours of actions declared [including post below])
*William (Multiple actions, likely more than one days worth)
Alyx (roughly four hours of actions declared, a few partial hour actions)
Kaboom (21 one hour actions [estimate])
Zouron (three hour actions, a single one week action)
Anabstercorrian (one quick action, seven one hour actions)
Uvenelei (ten one hour actions)
Gnomeworks (one unknown action)
Mr. Draco (twenty four one hour actions, two partial hour actions, one quick action)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

*Delrune and the Church of Mercy (0600 HOURS/DAY 01)*

11th level magic actions (HOURS 0600-1200)

1)-Create an additional 100 size LL pocket dimensions to help move more refugees into.

2)-The forest the size of Bissel created earlier this day will be enchanted. This forest will be turned into a spelljaming mountain with subjective gravity. The forest will grow on all sides, and in all directions on the floating forest city.

3)-Enlarge the Mythal to the size of the forest city. This Mythal will be centered on the Forest.

4)-Sense any major change (namely the touch) when it starts to reach that fourth level. I will try and do something about it (1 in 10 chance). This is a precautionary action.

5)-Create new rivers, lakes, and rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel (centered on the floating forest). Goal being to optimize the floating forest.

6)-Increase my PC's PL by 35 and increase my NPC's PL by 18 each (288).

These are my actions for hours 600 - 1200 of Turn 7 day 1.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

One more action:

(few minutes)

*You and many others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.

The mages doing this will travel specifically back to the arcane age (in the uniforms of the legions of Kas) before Vecna came to know of Kas' treachery.  They are there to gather information about different magical diseases/attacks/secret projects, so that when they return the the normal time, the Union & Humanoid Alliance can implement any beneficial ideas from the past.

[edit]- one more action:

(quickly)

*You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality.

We will project to as of yet uncontacted worlds what it means to know the absolute faith of belief in the Pantheon of the Union of Oerth.  Also, we will project the incredible, immortal, all-knowing feeling it is to be a Cydian.  This is done in the effort to provide more converts for the church of the Union, also to provide more willing citizens for the Union/Humanoid Alliance.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I have an opinion to share
> 
> If I put a star by your name, I think you should edit your actions. They should be broken up slightly. Pick out twenty four hours of actions. I would think you can perform up to 10 "few minute" actions in one hour, and 100 quick actions in one hour. This should help Edena keep things organized.
> 
> ...




Didn't edena state we can do multiple 11th level magic things at the same time?  (i.e.- several hour-long actions at the same time)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

Mr. Draco,

You might be right, I wouldn't doubt it. I am unlawfully moderating. I am trying to make sure it is relatively clean for the DM to catch up when he gets back. I am trying to make sure people don't post too many actions, and then have to take some back.

In your case, your hardly limited. You get to declare 72 hours of actions in a single turn. You get to declare three months worth of change if you so wish. You have three powers behind you, most of us (including Kal, who researched his faction 11th) only have one faction.

Mr. Draco, you are not limited as much as everyone else, you _can_ declare actions over twenty four for one day of the IR. I am just trying to help people get organized so the DM doesn't get brawled with "did you get my post" messages.

Here is what I think the DM would reasonably consider for day one of turn seven:

1 single day action 
24 single hour actions
10 few minutes actions = 1 hour action
10 quickly actions = 1 minute action

If you want to ignore me, thats cool. If one player makes a seven page list and everyone else makes a list no longer than 24 actions, I think that it still wouldn't overburden the DM. The DM might not be able to focus through all seven pages (I get lost reading the dueling rules post, and I probably read it twice as many times as everyone else combined).

Mr. Draco, am I making any sense? I don't mean to try and be the boss or anything, I just (selfishly) want the DM to be capable of responding to all my posts without getting gobbed over with crap.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, if I have exceed the number of actions for one hour, then I would like to have excess actions taken into the second hour.

Then, there is an action I must add, one that I have overlooked:

The Kevellond League frees Almauril's daughter, cleans her mind of any enchantments, and lets her know that she is loved and respected as an individual.  (OOC:  I forgot about her appearing at the peace conference.  If it is possible for me to help her, I do so.  I undo any forced alignment changes.  I allow her to decide of her own free will what she wishes to be.  If I stand for freedom and tolerance, I can only make her fully aware of the situation from my point of view.  She is treated with the dignity she deserves as an individual -- regardless of rank, race, or world.)

Also, I think Zelda's defense of Edena in the interlude thread was quite good.

If the actions are being taken over several hours, I will spread my clean up efforts to different parts of my territory.   Also, if I can create multiple flying cities I do so, for cities in different parts of my land.

I will also then try to create monsters from the Monster Post e-mail I sent you:  the remoras and the great trees.  If you need the post, I can send it to you by e-mail or post it here.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

Creamsteak, i get what you're saying.  But, i don't have nearly 7 pgs of a list.  Good idea though, I'd rather not take up the extra posts to rewrite what i've already posted.  If edena wants it the way you suggessted, then i'll start using that method from now on.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Also, I think Zelda's defense of Edena in the interlude thread was quite good. *




I must have missed this, what happened?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

William,

William, you can go over an hour in the day. You just can't get ahead of the DM and post past this day yet (though you can "start" a multiple day action).

Mr. Draco,

You might not have a 7 page list, but I know someone that does. He is the only player sitting in the room I am in right now. Wait, that might be misinterepreted. How about the person that I always see in the mirror? Maybe I should just say, "I have a 7 page list!" Which I cut down, broke down, and segmented for purposes of keeping the area clean. (Actually its 3 pages, double spaced, in 10 point font, but its close to 7... sorta).

Forsaken One,

So you are going to cleanse Athas of the Defiler's? Good! I am glad to hear it. I would rather have a zerg swarm (which includes defilers???) on Athas anyday...

Wait a second!

Actually, it doesn't bother me either way. What I want to know, is this: Are you going to repair Athas? If you do, I can give you a hand, just ask. Help drive away that Ravenloft. If you don't try and restore it... well then your fighting will possibly drag Ravenloft down on us... ick!

Good Luck!


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 23, 2002)

Edena,

Unless it greatly interferes with my other actions, I will use the full power of the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to clean up Red Goo, beginning in the Baklunish lands and working first in those territories which Darkness controlled. Then through my lands, then to allied lands, and the rest of the world.  (Wherever needed.)  With all the environmental clean up, the mists may be rolling back a little.  

I will also ask for the avatar of Al Akbar to help with the efforts to use his relic properly.

Mr. Draco:

Check Zelda's post on the next to the last page of the Interlude thread.  A little past Forrester's remarks.  Very well written and well thought out.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me William.

Final 11th level action: Clean-up of red goo everywhere that the Union of Oerth/Humanoid Alliance has territory.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 23, 2002)

If you wish to Hold your stated Attack, into Day 2, now is the time to e-mail me and tell me you are doing this.

  Simply e-mail me and state you are Holding your Attack.  Nothing more is required.

  Please remember you cannot change your mind, once you decide to Hold an Attack.
  Also remember you cannot change the target of your Attack.  You must discharge your Attack, and begin a new Attack, to change targets.

  Unless your Power is the subject of an Attack, your stated Defense is considered automatically held, unless you deliberately choose to discharge it.
  Why would you discharge a Defense?  A good reason is because you wish to change who you are Defending, and you must discharge your current Defense and start a new Defense to change who is being Defended.

  I will address the rest of the posts above tomorrow.
  I must go back offline.

  Resolution of the 11th level Dueling will occur tomorrow.
  I also have at least one Coup de Grace being thrown at a Power without 11th level magic, to be resolved tomorrow.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 23, 2002)

Edena, 11th level magic actions for first day:

-I create a giant flying city( City Of The Shade)

-I create a powerful Mythal that shall protect City Of The Shade from most possible attacks

-I summon 10 000 pl of Shades from Plane Of Shadow

-I give my mages ability to transform into Shadow Dragons( +5000 pl for my power)

-I increase pl of my NPC`s by 20, nad my PC by 100

_I create 100 LL dimensions 

If this is too much, actions at the top are most valid.

-


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2002)

Quickly

1)Permanently increase your PC's PL by 5. 

2)Permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3. 

3)Create one pocket dimension, size LL. 

4)Create a Flying City, if a city is at hand already. This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions. 

5)You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.) (Eillisterae and Correlion, if they stay they stay if they go they go, not my place to bind them)

6)You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50. 

7)You can begin casting psionic enchantments. 

8)You can begin creating a Mythal. It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area. (Over  flying city, powers as per Myth Drannor (except beneficial functions affect all good and neutral beings and drow/chromatic dragons are not sealed out (obviously enough)(Shade are)

- - - 

What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes? 

1)You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10. 

2)You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5. 

3)You can create 10 pocket dimensions, size LL. 

4)You can create a Flying City, if one is already at hand. This city can spelljam, as per above.  

5)You and many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis. (My people)

6)You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the 
natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy. (Blood Waste)

7)You can free 10 PL of your undead from Acererak's control. 

8)You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100. 

9)You can resurrect 10 PL of the dead. (My dead)

10)You and all your mages can attempt to grant themselves Spellfire (1 in 3 chance each). Your Power gains 100 PL. 

- - - 

What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour? 


1) You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (Blood Waste, Ishtarland)

2)You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. 

3)You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10. 

4)You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.) (Naga Crown)

5)You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL. 


6)You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. (Done)

7)You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel. If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest. (Blood Waste)

8)You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks. (done)

9)You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500. 

10)Alll your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments. 

11)You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead. 

12)You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent. (Flying Cities) 

13)You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.) 

14)You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. (Upper Planes and Ysgard) 

15)You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places. 

16)You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 10 chance) (Just watching looking out for such things)

17)If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios. There is a 1 in 5 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you. (Lolth's Drow Portfolio) (*snicker*)

18) Begin Avangion Metamorphosis for myself and my people.


Also:
I think Gnomeworks told you my part of Project Pi. If so its initiated ASAP!

Scrying to determine who is attacking me.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 23, 2002)

Okay, this is getting ridiculous, I believe that from Edena`s list only ONE 11th level magic action can be performed in a given state of time, otherwise it doesn`t make any sense.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 23, 2002)

*Yeah*

Edena we need to know how many things you can do in what time, like how many full turn projects can you do in 1 turn?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, to me it seems logical that:

-you can do 1 full day project during one day

-you can do 1 full turn project during one turn


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually Edena said you could perform multiple actions at a time. However if you do to much then your attack/defense might not be holdable/creatable.

Those aren't now actions anyway, they're over the whole day. 

(No one day actions in there, note)


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Apr 23, 2002)

What we will do with 11th level magic quickly.

1- You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3. (We will, we need more powerful spellcasters and more skillful rangers and experts now, after many of our prior heroes died)

2 - You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel. (we continue doing this, if we have can, we fix Furyondy sized area)

3 - You can immediately begin growing a forest. (after this, we do that, we want some of our forerst back faster)

What we will do with 11th level magic in a few minutes.

4 - You can create a lake of Oerthblood. (I do this)

5 - Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed. (we pick volunteerers who will we shown how it will be to exist as this kind of creature)

(You rather see me doing these actions in separete posts?)


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, yes, we also alter our tecnology so, it don't cause enviromental damage (I thought our use of tecnnology never did, we always were very careful in this, we did not want to piss off our druids and shamans).

Did you get my e-mail, Edena?

(Oh, hopefully I get familiar enough with this game, so I can actually work some personal projects, or rather, dare to e-mail them, hehheh  )


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Apr 23, 2002)

*11th level magic actions*

1 hour actions:

1) You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. 

2) You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above. [I explain to the people of Mystrara what creep is, what it's function is, why I am placing it and that they should stop destroying it!]

3) Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL. 

4) You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel. [I will create a huge mountain range on Mystrara. My "tens of thousands of shapechanging people" will become Delvers, Purple Worms etc. to create chambers / hallways in this mountain range.]

5) You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area. Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent. [This Mythal is (partly) over that mountain range, with at least the following powers: Non-lawful creatures can't enter, Teleportation Block, Creep regenerates very fast and its healing function is enhanced, Light effects so there are no shadows] 

6) You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places. [Formians]

7) You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10.

Quick Actions:

1) You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely. [in the mountain range]

2) You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50.

3) You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth. [Only used if the normal creatures can't dig through.]


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 23, 2002)

Place holder.  This post under construction.

QUICK ACTIONS WITH 11th Level Magic 

You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely. Hey, need a good source of the Oerthblood.

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5.

You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel. (Being done in Bissel.) 

You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel. (Being done in Bissel.) 

You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50. (Done). 

You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 10 PL in help from those places. (Summoning from Upper outer planes.) 

You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot do anything about it. (Trying to determine what Anabstercorian is doing with or near the Sun.) 

ACTIONS THAT TAKE A FEW MINUTES WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10. (Done) 

You can withstand Acererak's attacks, and employ those attacks yourself against several dozen enemies. (Done) 

You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100. (Done) 

Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed. 

You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
You can summon 100 PL in help from those places. (Done, Upper Outer Planes.) 

ACTIONS THAT TAKE ONE HOUR 

You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20. (Done) 

You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL. (Done, evacuating civilians to them. Will allow civilians of allies to go there as well.) 


You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage. (Done.) 

Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed. Your Power gains 1000 PL. (Done.)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Apr 23, 2002)

Quickly raise PL, Minutes raise PL  and hour raise PL stack??? Is that also true for NPC's?

Kris: als je wil kan je mijn goochelaars met geestenkrachten () gebruiken om je speler karakter () krachtiger te maken tegen Rajaat. We mogen trouwens geen gedeelde natie worden...:/.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 23, 2002)

Actions for day one:

Create one pocket dimension as others with astral travel given to all those inside.  Also add twin mind and twin spell to allow all people to have 2 astral projections while inside.  (Doubling my pl and spell casters)  Ward the pocket dimension against all known attacks and establish a Mythal that doubles the power of all spells cast inside the Mythal while halving all spells cast into the Mythal from outside (my attack/defense x2, others attack ½) 

_my total attack and defense for a quick action (3/3) should now be (12/12) 
(3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal) / 3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal))_

Contact the Mordon Primus and seek an alliance with him/it.  Ask him to assist me in bringing order to the spheres.  Offer him a bargain where he can establish a base to work from here to help bring order to the people.

Create geysers of Oreth blood on Hope Isle along with accompanying spells to force the spray into to a mist that covers the entire island in a continuous fog.

Use magic and tech from Toril to scry watch what is going on around the sun.  Launch an envoy up to there to ask to be allowed to observe the proceedings.  Cast all known mind-protecting spells on observers and equip each with one of the psionic nullifying devices.  

Continue summoning cats of nine lives and celestial golems


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 23, 2002)

*Whoo.  Tour.*



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *Actions for day one:
> Use magic and tech from Toril to scry watch what is going on around the sun.  Launch an envoy up to there to ask to be allowed to observe the proceedings.  Cast all known mind-protecting spells on observers and equip each with one of the psionic nullifying devices.*




<< And this is the residential quarter, where the new citizens of Penumbra live.  Thanks to our vast overabundance of psionic power and real estate, each one of them has their own luxurious home staffed with psionic constructs...>> Anabstercorian hovered down the street, showing the representatives from Hope Isle about.

"This is all well and good, Anabstercorian," one of the Hound Archons spoke up, "But we'd like to see the construction process itself."

<< Of course, >> transmitted Anabstercorian, setting up a Teleport Circle. << If you'll follow me? >>

======

The delegates stood on a vast, transparent plane of force a hundred thousand miles above the surface of the sun.  If the delegates hadn't all been celestials, they would have been promptly vaporized by the heat, but as is they were merely sweaty.  << This is the superstructure for the Penumbral Hub, a plane of force extending around the sun.  We use this as a support for the Substare that makes up the majority of the ring until the loop is completed and reinforced to stand under its own strength...  Until then, we must absorb some of the energy put out by the sun to power the vast force fields, which accounts for the drop in luminosity on the surface of Oerth. >>

The Lantern Archon bobbing near him seemed sad. "You're making it dark?"

<< A little, yes, but only for the time being.  It's darker than usual now because we're preparing to kick the hell out of some of our enemies, but that will pass as well. >>

"You shouldn't be so mean..." The lantern archon seemed to almost pout.

<< Relax, it's all for the best in the end. >>

"So," broke in one of the Solar, "You insist that you are not destroying the sun."

<< No, >> sighed Anabstercorian, looking exasperated. << I'm not destroying the sun. >>

"And those flying Illithid larvae that move at the speed of sound and burrow in to peoples brains and turn them in to Illithid against their will?"

<< Pet project.  I'm thinking of using them as a weapon of war - Why kill the enemy when you can make them see your point of view?  Yes, it's nasty - But it's not THAT nasty.  I mean, hell, if you're going to yell at me for anything, yell at me for the Luna incident.  That was evil.  This is just unconventional. >>

"Right, whatever."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2002)

Edena,

I still have 12 more actions to post, and sadly I am at school right now. When I get home I will be able to post the rest of my day 1 actions. I remember a few of them, but without the list I'm shooting blind.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2002)

Actions for day 1:

I will permanently increase my PC's PL by 20. 
I will permanently increase all of my NPC's PL by 10. 
I will resurrect about 100 PL of the dead, more if time can be devoted. 
My mages and I will create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. 
I will summon 1,000 PL in help from those places. (Neutral)
Create lakes of Oerthblood.

First Priority:- Lay down foundation enchantments for a hardcore mythal to put on the Suel Empire

- Lay down foundation enchantments for the reconstruction of the Suel Empire.

- Lay down foundation enchantments to create a new crystal sphere of appropriate size to accomodate Suel (turn the Suel Empire into a small independant planet  )

- Lay down foundation enchantments to transport the Suel Empire into the new Crystal Sphere.

- Divining means to accomplish all the above in the given order. 



_Note: The priorities stated above are not given definite amounts to be done so they can remain flexible and be given whatever spare time i have so that everything else can be accomplished._


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 23, 2002)

"We move out. People of the Emerald Order, I will leave you for now. Only a few are staying behind, the others of you will also move. The Storms have started. Battle begins. Go now, as me and the Angels go. Believe in our goodness, believe in yourselves. We will return shortly. Keep the faith."

Angelika moves out, towards the wound in Oerth.


Turn 7 - 11th Lvl Magic
I am healing the wound in Oerth (Full Turn Magic)`


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 23, 2002)

The Kevellond League communicates with several thousand people on Mystara, Krynn, Athas, Toril, Oerth and even farther worlds to explain its values, the events in the IR, and its own perspective. The Kevellond League asks for help, and promises to help their worlds.  Additionally, we will ask our allies to be of help to them as well.  The Kevellond League tries to encourage hope, compassion, reconciliation, and good will to all peoples.

Hazen stands next to the ruins of a hospital.  People are already working to restore it.  An Angel stands near by.

"My friend, I have tried. I tried to be a force for peace, compassion, and moderation.  I still hope that good shall prevail over evil.  Yet there has been so much suffering.  The peace conference did not produce any peace."

"At least I hope Amlauril's daughter (Edena, what is the woman's name) will be well.  These times are trying to my faith, but I have learned to hope."

"A wise man once wrote 'There is a time for every purpose under heaven.'"  Hazen says.   "I had hoped that peace would spread.  I thank you for standing with me during my speech.  I believe it did some good, but my subsequent speeches did not help much."

"I should have tried harder.  I have tried to serve my faith and my principles as well as my people.  I pray that we shall not slip into the Domain of Dread."

"Perhaps there shall be some sign of hope, my friend."

Suddenly Hazen hears the crying of a child, and a man shouting: "It's a healthy baby boy!"

Hazen rushes over to the medic's tent.

"That is perhaps the only sign of hope we need!" the Archcleric says as he smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

_Iuz paced the halls of his palace in Chorazin... the city itself abuzz with activity.  Talindra paced alongside him looking somewhat annoyed...

"They mock you milord... they make you out to be one of the darkest evils to walk this world... they do not know you as I have seen you..." Talindra replied softly.

"What they know and what they believe, is their business.  They will continue to destroy... it suits me just fine.  I have my own goals, my own plans.  The project is well underway... my greatest creation... has begun," Iuz paused and watched his wizards and priests at work...

"But they are foolish what if they try and destroy you?" Talindra replied a hint of pleading in her voice, "The Empires continue to exist from your will.  The Eternal Empire may not stay with us... without your leadership...."

"I am not going anywhere... not yet.  You must have patience my dearest Empress.  All great things take time.   All moves must be measured.  Be patient... watch and learn.  You must have faith..." Iuz replied mockingly.

Talindra nodded, "I have faith my love... in you... as it should be."

"Then you should not fear," Iuz replied as he turned and continued to walk the grounds of the city..._


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 24, 2002)

The Union of Oerth _and_ the Humanoid alliance will begin scrying all other factions.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 24, 2002)

*WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC, BESIDES 11TH LEVEL DUELING*

Each Power in the IR has a large army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and perhaps other wonder-workers who are capable of casting 11th level spells and otherwise employing 11th level magic.
  Considering what a single mage capable of throwing 11th level spells could do, there is no question concerning the astronomical capabilities of a whole army of such mages, especially if this army has large amounts of time in which to spellcast.

  Indeed, the whole point of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy this army of mages - and clerics, psionicists, and others capable of wielding 11th level magic - for this 11th level army is the supreme weapon of the Power in question (the equivalent of having Warp Drive, when everyone else is limited to Impulse Drives.)

  - - -

  The List below assumes the whole army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and others are working to accomplish the end specified.

  The List represents what they can accomplish, given a certain length of time, from a few seconds to the entirety of Turn 7.

  If they are attempting feats that require an hour of less to achieve, it does not interfere with your Power's Attacks and Defenses, or your ability to Hold Attacks and Defenses.
  It is reasonable to assume that a very small portion of your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. are spending their time in alternate projects besides Attack and Defense.
  Or, that your entire 11th level army quickly conducts the project in question, then returns to the business of Attack and Defense.

  However, if your 11th level army attempts one of the projects below that requires more than an hour to achieve, it interferes with your Attacks and Defenses, and you cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses from day to day.
  Simply put, it diverts so much of your 11th level army's efforts and time, that they cannot build up a Category 4 Attack or Defense, and they cannot maintain any level of Attack or Defense from day to day.
  Your 11th level army is so busy on the alternate project that it's efforts in Attack and Defense are crippled.  It cannot do both things at the same time.

  - - -

  Here is what your Power can do.

  On each day of Turn 7, your Power can accomplish the following:

  It can launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses.
  It can Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require an hour to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that, and accomplish 1 feat that would require less than an hour to accomplish.

  Or:

  It can launch Category 3 or weaker Attacks and Defenses.
  It cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require a full day to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that and accomplish 1 feat requiring less than a day to accomplish.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires a week to accomplish, your Power must spend a week working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or holding your Attacks and Defenses from day to day, as long as your Power is working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish.
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your week-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires the entire Turn to accomplish, your Power must spend the entire Turn working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or Holding Attacks and Defenses from day to day, for as long as you are working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish (or a week or less to accomplish, if a week or longer has passed.)
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your Turn-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  - - -

  Note that most of the feats shown in the lists scale in power.  The longer you spend on the project, the greater the result.

  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 5 requires mere seconds, for instance.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 10 requires a few minutes.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 20 requires an hour.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 100 requires a day.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 200 requires a week.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 300 requires the entire Turn.

  In these cases, lesser effects do not stack.
  To obtain a PL of 20 for your Player Character, your Power must spend an hour to do so - it cannot spend a few seconds to raise said Player Character's PL by 5, then repeat the process hundreds of times.
  To obtain a PL of 300 for your Player Character, your Power MUST spend the entire Turn working on the project - nothing less will do.

  This applies to each and every feat shown in the lists below, for nearly all of them scale in the same fashion.

  Assume that ALL the feats below scale, and you cannot go wrong.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW SECONDS?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, causing a huge lake of Oerthblood to permanently form.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can give your PC all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  Your Player Character's PL increases by 5.
  You can create a Flying City (ala Netheril.)  This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to several subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to force it to perform a service for you (1 in 100 chance.)  It may resent this, of course.
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  Your PC can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant your PC and and a few others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC or a few others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (10 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (50 percent chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 10 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success, and a 3 in 4 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs or a few others can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 10.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW MINUTES?

  You can create dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 10.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 5.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can raise several Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus several 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You and dozens of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 1,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and dozens of others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can project visions of other realities to thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 10 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and hundreds of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and hundreds of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and hundreds of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Bissel, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature.
  You can finish creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  Your PC, NPCs, and your entire 11th level army can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 2 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, and entire 11th level army can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN AN HOUR?

  You can dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 20.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 10.
  You can give thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can raise dozens Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus a dozen 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You and hundreds of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 10,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and hundreds of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to hundreds of thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 3 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 1,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and tens of thousands of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Furyondy, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (1,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon hundreds of beings.
  You can finish creating several dozen Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  Many of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance.)
  You and your entire 11th level army can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN ONE DAY?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood, or create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 100.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 50.
  You can give tens of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can raise hundreds of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus translight speed, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus several dozens other powers of 9th level of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance.)
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and thousands of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to tens of millions of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire planet.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an entire planet.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 10,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and millions of your people the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can create an Underdark (of continental size) where no Underdark existed before.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (10,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon tens of thousands of beings.
  You can finish creating several hundred Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance.)
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 6 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A WEEK?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood, or create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 200.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 100.
  You can give hundreds of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus 4 to 6 10th level abilities of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and a great part of your people can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate a known artifact.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to a billion subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can partially complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 50,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an entire planet.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and compel it to do a service for you.  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your entire population protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your entire population psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your entire population the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can create an Underdark on a world (like Krynn) that had no Underdark.
  Your entire population can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (50,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon millions of beings.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on your Power.
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC USING ALL OF TURN 7 (ONE MONTH IC) TO DO IT?

  You can cover an area the size of the continent of Oerik with Oerthblood, or create tens of thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 300.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 150.
  You can give millions of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus dozens of 10th level abilities of your choice, These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  Your entire population can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate 1 to 6 known artifacts.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to the population of an entire Crystal Sphere (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the Crystal Sphere involved in the IR.
  You can complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 100,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can immediately begin growing forests over all the worlds in all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can summon all the Avatars of any one diety, and compel them to fight for your Power for the entire next Turn.  The deity will usually resent this.
  You can free 1,000,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant the entire population of a world protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your entire population the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can create an Underdark on all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere, where no Underdarks existed before.
  You can cause the entire population of a world to  see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon your entire population.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have more than a dozen permanent 10th level powers.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 100,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create millions of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can cause the population of an entire world to automatically sense a major change in reality, but they cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 7 in 8 chance of success, and a 1 in 100 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC and entire population may attempt to gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 24, 2002)

The Kevellond League will encourage all parties to summon Oerth blood to their world.  We have not found an analogous substance on other worlds.

Hazen works with the avatars of Al Akbar and Rao and the Angels to try to spread calm in the tumultuous UC of Toril.

"Your government has helped assure peace and prosperity for its citizens.  It has reached out to people of many races, faiths, and beliefs.  You have helped to make Toril a better world."

"Both Forrester and Erika Lesage have vanished.  However, do not underestimate your own strength, your own wisdom, and your own goodness.  Each of you has the potential for goodness, for compassion, and courage."

"Find the strength and goodness within your own hearts.  Reconcile with one another."

"While Ian Payne has passed on from his mortal coil, and Forrester and Lesage are missing, you are their heirs.  Take actions that are worthy of the highest ideals of the United Commonwealth of Toril. Know that in this hour, you are not alone."

"You are loved, you are respected, and many people wish you well.  I have faith that you shall emerge from this time stronger and wiser. Believe in yourselves as I believe in you."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 24, 2002)

My pardons for taking so long in making the above ruling.
  I found making this ruling rather intimidating.

  I have no rules or precedent to work from, no standards from which to draw on.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 24, 2002)

*Statement from the Kevellond League*

I have been asked to post this to the board:

  The Kevellond League believes all those using the Red Goo must be eliminated.  If someone who was using it says that they are no longer doing 
so, let that party offer proof.  We wish that the Union of Oerth would move from race-baiting on Toril to actually taking care of problems that could  draw us into the Domain of Dread. They have made some efforts at reform, let them prove it. We are gravely concerned about Anabstercorian's activities.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 24, 2002)

Ok, then the 11th level powers represented by myself, serpenteye, and the humanoid alliance will each (all three) work on the creation of a new race (Cydians) through the metamorphoses of our people. (as our 1 hour actions)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 24, 2002)

To the Kevellond League:

The Union of Oerth, alongside the Humanoid Alliance of Toril is now working towards the enlightenment of our people.  This method is through Cydian Metamorphosis.  Cydians, are extremely lawful by nature, and work together, holding very little qualms against each other.  Also, Cydians abhor waste and unnecessary evil (i.e.- slaughter, genocide, treachery, torture, etc...)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 24, 2002)

Now that I HAVE made the above ruling, I request that each player tell me what their Power is trying to accomplish.

  I will consider this day 0 of Turn 7, instead of day 1.

  That way, you may announce Turn-long actions.
  You may announce week-long actions.
  You may announce day-long actions.
  You may announce hour-long actions.
  You may announce actions that take less than an hour, although it probably won't make sense to do so.

  Your Power may attempt ONE 11th level feat from the lists of possibilities.
  One, and only one, feat at a time - please read the rules above concerning this matter.

  Remember - if you intend to declare Category 4 Attacks or Defenses, or hold Attacks and Defenses of ANY strength (even Category 1), you may not attempt a feat requiring longer than an hour.
  That restriction is in force during the day your Power throws Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, and on any days Attacks and Defenses are held over into.

  For example, you can give several thousand of your people all the abilities of the Tarrasque, raising your Power's PL by 1000.  
  That takes an hour, so you can Attack, Defend, and Hold normally.

  If you give several tens of thousands of your people all the abilities of the Tarrasque, thus raising your Power's PL by 10,000, you are restricted to Category 3 Attacks and Defenses, and cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 24, 2002)

I will have to do the communications posts without the benefit of 11th level magic.

If at all possible, Amlauril's daughter is freed and restored as I described earlier.  (She deserves it.)  I will ask any Oerth Alliance members to try to free her and restore her if I cannot do it and maintain my attack/defense level.  (Sadly, the needs of the many will have to outweigh those of the one in this instance.  However, I am asking ANY ally who is making a level 3 or lower attack to help Amlauril's daughter.  It is up to you, Edena, to decide if this is successful and whether she wishes to address any issues in the IR.)


If I am limited to one feat requiring an hour or less, it would be creating thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.  People can spread it throughout my territory. All Oerth Alliance members and allies will have access to the lakes.  (Maybe the Oerthblood can be spread to help combat the mists.)

If I can do my feats that take only a few minutes or less, I will do so.  

You are doing a GREAT job in leading us through the uncharted waters of 11th level magic.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2002)

> You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril. This city can spelljam as per above.




_Iuz opts to make Chorazin a true flying city ala Netheril... a true Fortress City for his people... spending an hour to make it so...

Iuz has already removed the Red Scourge from his territories for he has no need for it... he knows its secrets and has  learned all he has needed to learn... from it._

*OOC:*  So we can only do one feat per day or will you run this by hours?  Just wondering


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 24, 2002)

The Kevellond League will try to determine if Iuz's statements of abandoning the Red Goo are true or not.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 24, 2002)

My 11th level project is to summon and dominate Melkor, and I'm taking all of day 1 to do so.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 24, 2002)

*What did I do?*

Ugh.  Apparently my "evil madman" rep is going to haunt me forever.

*Edena,* I support your decision to limit 11th level madness.  It's scope is infinite, its power is not.

I just realized I may still have some Red Goo left around some where, but i'm pretty sure Edena took it implicity that I was getting rid of it.  If there's any Red Goo or Redsteel left around, I'm releasing it from its imprisonment as of now.

I am using a one-hour effect to accelerate the construction of the Penumbral Hub.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 24, 2002)

kaboom said:
			
		

> *My 11th level project is to summon and dominate Melkor, and I'm taking all of day 1 to do so. *




you mean melkor's avatar, right?


----------



## kaboom (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry I did mean his avatar.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 24, 2002)

Given the new ruling (good call, btw), my one 11th level action of the day is the creation of hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood (a one hour task). After they are created, 10th level magic and lower and technological tools will be used to spread it across the damaged areas of the Crescent (and Oerik in general if there's enough) as a rain of Oerthblood.

Since things have changed so much from what I thought, my plans have also changed greatly. Can I have my day 1 attack back in light of the new changes, since it's now day 0? Same target, of course.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 24, 2002)

Let me restart this thread.

  There is no need to restate your Attacks and Defenses.  
  There is no need to restate any Held Attacks.

  However, because of my new ruling (where you can only throw ONE 11th level effect in a day), I fear this thread has become ... what is the proper wording? ... messed up.

  I will start a new thread, and I will post ALL the Lists to it.

  Sorry for the inconvenience, folks.

  But if TSR could not handle 11th level magic, then please forgive Yours Truly for having his troubles with it also.


----------

